# New Here ... Seeking Knowledge



## larryb (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello Bottleheads , 

 No offense intended , I'm a collector myself , but a sword nut. My name is Larry and I am currently in possession of a few old bottles from my Uncles estate . I am seeking general and specific knowledge if anyone has any ... Perusing the forums I see there is a wealth of knowledge here .  I have to eventually sell these to settle the estate . ... So ideas on where to liquidate are as useful as identification . 

 Enough talk ... Here's the photos .


----------



## larryb (Dec 29, 2015)

Mods if I have posted in a bad place please feel free to move to the appropriate forum


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 29, 2015)

Generally the stuff you posted photos of has little to no value.  I would say liquidate at an estate sale/yard sale or flea market.  If there are additional bottles, post photos and we can assess.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 29, 2015)

It's fine where it is Larry, welcome.
Like nhpharm said, not much there for a bottle collector. The cobalt is a label only MOM's most likely, Dickel has used that form for quite awhile and yours looks like a newer one, maybe this century for all I know about them. Rawleighs is also a newer version from around the 40's for a guess. Milk cans and jugs really need to be stenciled for any real interest and the milk bottle looks like a mass produced one but I can't read it. The Mr Pibbs' look about the the 80's and might be worth looking into more, I don't know much about ACL sodas.
I like the shaving brushes, those are collectable and cool..


----------



## larryb (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey guys ... Thanks for the answers . the dickel bottle is a 1980. Here's some more photos .


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 2, 2016)

larry , most if not all the bottles are not really collectable . that sed the cokes that are embossed and the soap stone eskamo may have some worth to them . the statuette is cool.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 2, 2016)

The 3 older cokes could be worth something depending on age & city listed on bottom. LEON.


----------



## 2find4me (Jan 5, 2016)

If the 3 older embossed cokes have the dates 1915 or 1923 on the side and a city on the base they could be worth something. Also, where is the embossed Nehi from?


----------

